# What The F*ck Is This On My 13" Rhom



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

Hiya just notice this on my rhom(wtf) i hope its not white spot.

Water conditions are ph 6.5 nitrates0.0 amonia0

hes not his normal self today seems stresed(normally very aggressive), was fine yesterday i was waving at him from my kitchen and he seemed fine trying to attack me through the glass.

Saj


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sh*t!....what an awsome rhom...it look like an ick or somthing

Do 50% of water change...add some aqaurium salt and raise up your tank....turn off your light.

your ph is a bit low!....should be around 7.0 to 7.8 are perfect for piranha.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Amonia?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

try and maybe get some melafix or pimafix. looks fungal to me. add salt also.

i really hope he pulls through for you because thats a big rhom!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would also suggest the above suggestions!!!!!









Keep us updated man-


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> sh*t!....what an awsome rhom...it look like an ick or somthing
> 
> Do 50% of water change...add some aqaurium salt and raise up your tank....turn off your light.
> 
> *your ph is a bit low!....should be around 7.0 to 7.8 are perfect for piranha.*


6.5-7.2 is ideal for piranhas...I wouldn't even start to get concerned until it dropped below 6.0.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That sucks! I had problems with my Rhom too.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Was this a misprint? Nitrate 0?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

need a better clearer pic. the blurriness is making it difficult to tell what's going on exctly.


----------



## ram_page (Mar 18, 2005)

I've did a 40% water change yesterday and have added aquirum salt, this morning i did a 25-30% water change and added half the dosage of salt i used yesterday, i have also got fin rot and fungus med, which i don't want to use unless the salt does'nt work and the rhom goes worse. At the moment he seems ok but i am monitering him,
I knew something was wrong when he never attacked me as i walked towards his tank yesterday did'nt see no marks on him , then about 20min later i was in my kitchen and i noticed whitness on and by his gill and lower jaw ,hes so dark it stood out, i checked it and it was a white and fluffy(confirmed fungus affection), i knew it was something serious.
Thanks to my m8 he sorted me out with some aquarium salt and some fin rot and fungus med.

cheers
Saj
aka Rampage

P.S Thank you for all the help you kind people have given me. Thanks again


----------

